# FS - Fly rod & reel $100.00



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Need to sell in order to buy my grandson a laptop. 
(1) Fly Rod - Browning Gold Medallion 9', Mod. 22990, AFTMA 8-9 
(1) Fly Reel - Scientific Anglers 8-9 System 2 with line 
Both in excellent condition. Acuatly I bought them from the original owner and I never have even used them. I work in Corpus Christi, I can deliver their any day if you want to check it out.

Thanks, Cc


----------

